

Glass Half Empty or Glass Half Full? But When it Comes to Beer... - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/09/17/when-it-comes-to-beer/

======
Gibbon
If you're talking about your average glass here on Earth, it's always full.

Either it's 100% full of liquid, or 50% full of liquid and 50% full of air, or
0% full of liquid and 100% full of air.

Any way you slice it, it's always full.

